# Exciting upcoming review



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I just got an e-mail from a company I wrote a half year ago about a product, they just sent me a e-mail with an invite to review their newest addition at a fairly deep discount. I am so excited I don't think I can stand it. Should have a review on this mystery product late March early April. Sorry had to Gloat..........:shifty:


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

LET 'ER RIP ! What'cha got come'n ? Can't belive its the "Handy, Dandy Damaged Screw Extractor".


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I know who you're referring to. They already sent me one, and a check for $1000 for my time. Also got a lifetime timeshare on Lanikai Beach, Oahu and round trip first class tickets for two, up to 3 times a year. Also get $10,000 pocket money each time we arrive. I think I could have worked a better deal but what the heck, I'm easy.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Little hint, this company does not give discounts. It will be replacing my current "unit".


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

"It" has arrived..............:shifty:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

So spill it, what did you get to review.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Nate1778 said:


> Little hint, this company does not give discounts. It will be replacing my current "unit".


I hope I never have to replace mine!:wheelchair:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Alright, another hint although the manufacturer has asked that those of us that are testing one not talk about it till mid April do to them not being ready to handle the demand. It is a new model that I am sure at least a few of you will be interested in........


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Nate, that is cool. How do you come into a deal like that? I would love to get free tools to test and keep.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

AZ Termite said:


> Nate, that is cool. How do you come into a deal like that? I would love to get free tools to test and keep.





Man ever since I ran my hand through my current cabinet saw, I had been eyeballing this. They had a preview of this model about a half year ago, I simply e-mailed the company inquiring about it. They answered my questions and that was that. Then about a month and a half ago, I got an e-mail from them asking if I wanted to be one of the first to try one. They offered a discount from their retail price and free shipping so it was time to pull the trigger. Wish it was free, but after the expense of the hand surgeon, I was happy to pay.........


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, when you can tell us all about it you will have to give us the review.


----------

